# Elephant Beer



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

Hey Gang.
I found a AG recipe for Carlsberg Elephant beer, and it seems a bit too basic but its probably on the money.

5.5kg Pils
750g white sugar

60g -Hallatuer 90min
15g -Hallatuer 15min

The recipe never stated a yeast, but im assuming probably Wyeast 2124 would be on the cards, as its a Carlsberg type.
I remember making this type of beer back in my kit days, and it was very ordinary, watery and very boozey.

It might come together better with some grains of course.
I was thinking of using either Bohemian pils or perhaps premium pils malt.
and inverting the sugar slightly, (clear candi)
Perhaps chuck some carapils in?

Anyone made this or similiar before?
Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (16/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> Hey Gang.
> I found a AG recipe for Carlsberg Elephant beer, and it seems a bit too basic but its probably on the money.
> 5.5kg Pils
> 750g white sugar
> ...



From my memory of this god aweful abomination it was quite estery. I would consider using the 2124 lager yeast as a pseudo-ale as outlined by wyeast and fermenting above 20 deg. Its supposed to work well, not that ive tried it.

I'd also be shooting for high attenuation, mash low and dry it out.


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> From my memory of this god aweful abomination it was quite estery. I would consider using the 2124 lager yeast as a pseudo-ale as outlined by wyeast and fermenting above 20 deg. Its supposed to work well, not that ive tried it.
> 
> I'd also be shooting for high attenuation, mash low and dry it out.




Yeah, it was bloody nasty when i did it with a kit ages ago.
The 750g of white sugar makes me cringe too, no wonder its a watery headache inducer.
Will look into it.


----------



## Bribie G (16/12/09)

I would imagine the sugar is to get it up to 7% or whatever on the cheap. I'd just leave it out and make a reasonable Carlsberg style normal quaffer. That yeast does a great job, Tidal Pete makes a brilliant Aus lager with it as well.


----------



## Fourstar (16/12/09)

I'd have to agree with Bribie here, 2124 is my flagship lager yeast and has awesome results when fermented in the 10-12 region. With 95% Pils, 5% carapils, mashed low to dry it out you cant go wrong. 

Just choose the hops you desire, adjust your water with sulfate for hop accentuation and you are set for a dry hop forward delicious quaffer.  Best of all, no sourcing of elephants required!


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> I'd have to agree with Bribie here, 2124 is my flagship lager yeast and has awesome results when fermented in the 10-12 region. With 95% Pils, 5% carapils, mashed low to dry it out you cant go wrong.
> 
> Just choose the hops you desire, adjust your water with sulfate for hop accentuation and you are set for a dry hop forward delicious quaffer.  Best of all, no sourcing of elephants required!




But jeeze, i wanted to play with its trunk... errrr  

I think i might just go along with that, pils and carapils, i will avoid the sugar.
Might bomb it with hersbrucker, something diffrent i guess.
What about 
4.5kg bohemian pils
200g carapils
100g munich I

30g Hersbrucker 60 min
15g " 15 min
10g " 5

Wyeast 2124 or perhaps 2782PC Staro Prague?
12deg ferment + lagering for few weeks.
Sounds alright.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> But jeeze, i wanted to play with its trunk... errrr
> 
> I think i might just go along with that, pils and carapils, i will avoid the sugar.
> Might bomb it with hersbrucker, something diffrent i guess.
> ...




Agree with BribieG and 4*'s comments.

Like the look of the recipe especially with a little munich for colour. I could be temped to brew this myself as a family and friends safe beer.

OT Jigsaw when are you next in town mate? Be good to catch up ya big unit.


----------



## Hutch (16/12/09)

Agree that the 2124 is a great yeast, though I'd have to say my impression of 2042 (supposedly a Carlsberg strain) seemed closer to the "Carlsberg" flavour the few times I've used it. Just my unedumacated opinion - worth looking into as an alternative though!
As I recall, there is a recipe for this beer in "Clone Brews". Might be another source of information to consider.

Hmmmm, maybe this brew is on the cards for me too - it's been a long time favourite of my old man :icon_drunk:


----------



## j1gsaw (16/12/09)

Chappo said:


> Agree with BribieG and 4*'s comments.
> 
> Like the look of the recipe especially with a little munich for colour. I could be temped to brew this myself as a family and friends safe beer.
> 
> OT Jigsaw when are you next in town mate? Be good to catch up ya big unit.




Chap Chap, cant say for sure when im due in the big smoke again, though the mrs and i are going to be doing a weeks reno on our unit in yeronga, some time in the early new year , so i will definately bring some grog for you to sample and spew... haha.
:icon_offtopic: On another note... dont know if you much of a fisherman at all mate, but i usually head out to Coolmunda dam near Inglewood quite often, have a good fishing spot there too.
Should plan something for the future. Nice big caravan park right near the dam. Could be an entertaining, errr intoxicating weekend. 
See what happens.


----------



## Fourstar (16/12/09)

j1gsaw said:


> But jeeze, i wanted to play with its trunk... errrr
> 
> I think i might just go along with that, pils and carapils, i will avoid the sugar.
> Might bomb it with hersbrucker, something diffrent i guess.
> ...



2% munich will do SFA for flavour.

I'd adjust to

4Kg Pils
400g Carafoam
600g Munich

Thats more like it  :beerbang:


----------

